# Wild Harvest Daily Blend Rat Food - Opinions?



## optimusprimesgurl (May 10, 2012)

I've latched onto the Wild Harvest brand since it is much easier to get at my local Walmart, but I'm not sure if it's healthy for my ratties. If not, please leave other food options, preferably ones available at Petsmart or Petco, and that are cheap.

Thanks!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I've never heard of wild harvest rat food. But if you browse around a little bit you are going to find several great recommendations for food blocks on other recent threads. You may have to go to a real pet shop to find it though.

I miss the days when your corner pet shop would special order whatever you wanted. I somehow resent the idea that somewhere some corporate buyer who has never actually met a rat gets to decide what my rat should eat based on profit margin, shelf life and bulk discounts.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have never heard of that brand before and searching I couldn't even find the rat version lol But if it is anything like the rabbit & guinea pig versions then stay away. My best guess would be that it is not appropriate for rats even and probably nothing more then junk.

I don't think cheap should be the biggest concern in pet food. Price is a concern ofcourse but health and safety should be the most important thing. 

I would not buy any pet food at a super market. It is not good food. Petstores also seem fairly lacking for good food. Just because something is labeled for rats doesn't really mean it is the right type of food for them. Sadly most pet food sold is horrid 

My suggestion is to buy online. The very best rat food is just not that expensive. 

Harlan Teklad Lab Blocks
You can buy it online for $35 as Native Earth for 40lbs which is alot lol
You can find it sold in smaller quanities on sites like thecraftyrat.com

Oxbow Regal Rat
This is what I use. You can find it in some pet stores or buy it on like amazon.com

Mazuri 
might be found in some stores as well

You can check out my blog linked in my sig for more info too.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

It is this stuff? http://www.walmart.com/ip/8In1-Pet-...od-Premium-Pet-Mouse-Rat-Food-1.5-lb/10318434

I hope not. "Made with corn and molasses" Seriously? I don't think I'd be proud of that unless it was going to a horse and even then it's kinda iffy...

ETA: Never mind, not the stuff I think. But I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole, anyway. Looks like all the Wild Harvest products and this stuff are all made by the same company.


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (May 10, 2012)

Yup, that's the stuff. I thought it was bad news. I'm going to switch over to the Mazuri brand since the box is almost out. Thanks for the clarification.


Flashygrrl said:


> It is this stuff? http://www.walmart.com/ip/8In1-Pet-...od-Premium-Pet-Mouse-Rat-Food-1.5-lb/10318434
> 
> I hope not. "Made with corn and molasses" Seriously? I don't think I'd be proud of that unless it was going to a horse and even then it's kinda iffy...
> 
> ETA: Never mind, not the stuff I think. But I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole, anyway. Looks like all the Wild Harvest products and this stuff are all made by the same company.


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the wonderful choices! I'm going to try and find the Mazuri brand. Thanks again! ^.^


moonkissed said:


> I have never heard of that brand before and searching I couldn't even find the rat version lol But if it is anything like the rabbit & guinea pig versions then stay away. My best guess would be that it is not appropriate for rats even and probably nothing more then junk.
> 
> I don't think cheap should be the biggest concern in pet food. Price is a concern ofcourse but health and safety should be the most important thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (May 10, 2012)

I have taken a look at the post and boy are they a lot of varieties!


Rat Daddy said:


> I'm pretty sure I've never heard of wild harvest rat food. But if you browse around a little bit you are going to find several great recommendations for food blocks on other recent threads. You may have to go to a real pet shop to find it though.
> 
> I miss the days when your corner pet shop would special order whatever you wanted. I somehow resent the idea that somewhere some corporate buyer who has never actually met a rat gets to decide what my rat should eat based on profit margin, shelf life and bulk discounts.


----------

